# having feta cheese???



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi,
I am 10 weeks preg and i just had greek feta cheese after i ate plenty of it i looked at the pack and its not mentioned that its pasterised?

i am worried now, but i thought feta cheese is safe to eat,

please advice

Hanadi


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

feta is on the list of safe cheeses, so don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

